# Lais Ribeiro - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13, 2013 (5x)



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: für die rassige Lady! 
Tobi


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die reizende Lais


----------



## Padderson (14 Nov. 2013)

ein Prachtexemplar


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

danke sehr. sie is so heiß.


----------



## Bowes (27 Dez. 2014)

*Schöne Fotos !!! Dankeschön *


----------



## kiveling (29 Dez. 2014)

besten dank für die tollen aufnahmen


----------



## yavrudana (23 Aug. 2016)

she is so hot


----------



## leo11 (15 Sep. 2016)

vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------

